# White Rocks Snow Goose Decoys



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

New never used. 1 dozen in each bag with socks/stakes. These retail for $65 a dozen. I will sell both bags (2 dozen) for $65. :shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sold!!!


----------

